# Animal rights add turns off some papers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

'Neiman Carcass' Line Turns Off Some Papers

NEW YORK -- When the Fund for Animals, a nonprofit animal-rights group, wanted to kick off its latest campaign against fur sales, organizers decided a full-page ad in a national newspaper would be just the ticket. But finding a paper to publish the message, which targeted retailer Neiman Marcus, proved harder than they thought.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...p/_neiman_carcass__line_turns_off_some_papers


----------

